
Ask HN: PythonAnywhere vs. Heroku? - xcoding
I want to deploy newly created web app. I tried both the platform using demo project. For me, PythonAnywhere is easier, because as yet I am unable to deploy my demo app on Heroku. which one would you choose for future projects and why?
======
tthisk
You could also setup a DigitalOcean VPS with dokku and deploy your application
to it like you would to Heroku (dokku.viewdocs.io/dokku/)

